# I bought a hand plane



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, I bought the Woodriver #5 hand plane the other day. Got 10% off so that was a good thing. I got it home and began to tinker with it on some scrap wood to get the feel of it and practice with it. It is the first plane I’ve ever used so I have nothing to compare to, but once I got the hang of it (kinda), it seemed to work well.​ 

I still need a lot of practice before I can get the desired smoothness without sanding like I have heard others talk about, but I think it will come in handy in the future. And I’m sure I’ll have to get several more down the road so I have the right tool for the job.:yes: Won’t my wife be happy. :no:​ 

Also, I used my jointer to flatten those boards/table tops that I had initially wanted to use the hand plane for. I wasn’t comfortable enough to use the plane on them yet and I wanted to get this project done kinda soon. Now they just need a little sanding.​ 

Thanks,
Robert​


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats - You will find now that you have one you will wonder how you got by without it. I use planes on every project I do and most of the time sanding becomes optional. 

Have fun


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats. I have a few woodrivers and love them. Be careful, it has begun.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh man!!! Pandora's box is OPEN!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I started with one old plane....now I have many....but need more :^)

Congrats, enjoy


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought a Stanley #4 on ebay about a week ago. Still waiting for it in the mail. That will be my first. Can't wait to play with it. 
I to have heard all the different things you can do with just a jack plane. I also found tons of information and videos on how to care for and fix planes all over the net. Youtube was a great place to search for sharping your plane irons


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. It will prolly be very addictive, knowing that you did something with a hand tool rather than a power tool. Well thats if I get good at it:smile:. Anyway, thanks again.

Robert


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Once you start using handtools.....really learning the neat,tricky things they're capable of.Its sort of an epiphany...well maybe?

Anyhow,then start critique'ing....in the nicest of ways......modern(post 1845) furniture.You'll start to see how machines have made a HUGE impact on centuries old designs.Because theres certain things machines can't do....now with CNC its happening again.Not as dramatic as handtool-machine made.......but you can still see it in some applications.

What the above exercise does is its training your eye.This has to be kept a very positive thing though.....IOWs,everybody's a critic thing ain't where its at.It opens your eyes to the slight nuances of design......we're looking for purity.So being able to distinguish a CNC pce at a glance from a handcarved...ball N claw cabriole leg for instance is part of that training.Its a "trendy" thing.....Haha.BW


----------

